
I think I might be underpaid - BayAreaPyGuy
I&#x27;m an engineer in SF with 3 years&#x27; experience in primarily Python and Django.  I make just a little over $100K, but I&#x27;ve been told by multiple people that I could&#x2F;should be making more.<p>What range should an average engineer with my experience level be making on the open market in the Bay Area today?<p>My employer is large enough that I&#x27;m sure they can afford to pay market rates.  What can I do (besides leave) to get up to market rate?
======
Gustomaximus
[https://www.glassdoor.com/](https://www.glassdoor.com/)

In my experience you have a moderate chance of a pay upgrade if you can show
the market rate is significantly different to yours. Also this depends on how
critical you are to the machine and how management view your future. Ideally
time this request when they really need you to stick around for a project e.g
another developer leaves. Cruel world I know. Also I wouldn't pull this unless
you've been in a role for well over a year.

The best way is to get a formal alternative offer and say you want to stay but
company XYZ is offering you this amazing offer and be prepared to walk. Though
most people who do this are rarely in the job 6 months down the track as it
usually indicates they have itchy feet anyway.

~~~
BayAreaPyGuy
> show the market rate is significantly different to yours.

Glassdoor seems not very useful in that respect, as it doesn't break things
down by anything other than location and job title. Is there a site I can use
that breaks down by experience level (and, optionally, skills, or, at least,
front end/back end/devops, etc), in addition to location?

Informal conversations with other tech people I know have lead me to believe I
could/should be making at least around $120k, but I don't feel I can take that
to the table with my current company.

